# Question about Finale 2012



## Volve

To my fellow music writers in here who use this beautiful program, is there a way to get different sounds for each instrument on the playback without a MIDI device?


----------



## Kopachris

Technically, no. However, if you have Finale installed correctly, your computer _is_ a midi device (even when playing using a VST instrument, the protocol used is midi).

Try looking through this and see if it helps: http://www.finalemusic.com/UserManu...tent/Finale/ConfiguringInstrumentPlayback.htm


----------

